# Microsoft office xp won't let me edit my document, please help



## wil320 (Nov 14, 2004)

Every time I open my microsoft word xp to edit a document, it won't let me. I can't type or edit my document. please help.
thanx


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Are you receiving any errors or messages? Is this with all documents or just one?


----------



## wil320 (Nov 14, 2004)

angel said:


> Are you receiving any errors or messages? Is this with all documents or just one?


I recieve a message when I try to type in the document. the message is " your document is locked n can't be edit" it happens to all documents


----------



## wil320 (Nov 14, 2004)

the message is "your document is locked and can't be edited" it happens to all documents.


----------



## wil320 (Nov 14, 2004)

Guys,
every time I try to edit a file in microsoftword xp, I have this message "this command is not available because the document is locked for edit"
It happens to all my documents in my A drive. Please help
thanks


----------



## bill.aam (Apr 29, 2004)

Click here, try this..

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316032


----------

